# COD2 Ping Help!



## Banana! (May 12, 2007)

Hello!:wave: 

I am an avid COD 2 Multiplayer gamer, and I have run across a problem that is crippling my game. I frequent a server that is owned by my clan, and I have a problem with a high ping. In the server, my ping is round 90-100m/s and it can spike to 250 and beyond. The server uses a T1 line, so i dont think its on the server side. The server is based in Chicago, and I live in California. We have a Server in Texas, and I can get a ping of 60-90. I was wondering if there was anything I could do to reduce my ping to the server in Chicago:sigh: ?

Here are my networking specs;
DSL 1.5mbs
Network of 4 computers
Linksys Router
Cat 6 Cabling

I have contacted my service provider, and they said that my speeds are regestering just fine. I have reseted the modem, and the router (per manufacture recomendations). If there is any way to help my ping (moving to Chicago is not an option :laugh: ) i am open to it. Even FiOS is an option as a last resort.

Machine specs;
Abit KN8-SLI
Two (2) BFG 7600 GT OC SLI
10k RPM Hard drive
1024Mb DDR
AMD X2 4400
XP 64bit

Thanks for the Help! ray:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried reseting your modem,and router.its a simple process just unplug them both for about a minute.then plug them back in the modem first.let it get connected.then plug the router back in.


----------



## Banana! (May 12, 2007)

Yeah, i have already done that. I fallowed the instructions by the manufacture, and restarted my PC after the reseting process. I have had no luck with that route.

Could it be related to my NIC card? I use whats onboard the Motherboard.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

it could be are your lan drivers up to date.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I second pharoah. update lan drivers.

Also, how many people are on the 1.5 connection when you are? You say network of 4 so how many are there? you have 1.5 DSL, but that mean UP TO 1.5 so it may be less than that and then if others get on, it will drop it even further.


----------

